# Moulded Tanks (lots of pics)



## Bradmiller (Jan 23, 2009)

Thought I would share my current project with you and find out what you think.

I made my own arboreal polyethylene tanks a while ago and now will have the terrestrial version completed soon. 
The tanks all stack on top of each other, with lighting placed in troughs at the top so essentially all electrics are "outside" the tank including the globes.
Each tank has recesses for heating pads underneath. Ventilation via wholes at the front and back (which is also recessed).
As part of the design feature each tank as one or more channels to run water pipes to supply misting nozzels.

All in all there is 25 tanks (20 arboreal & 5 terrestrial) seen as most of my collection are arboreal that's my configuration.











Some images of the arboreal tanks...

































































Cheers
Brad


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

great design! pitty about the colour though !!!!!yuck looks like something that should be in a hospital but i guess thats just my taste :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

looking good mate :2thumb:


----------



## Bradmiller (Jan 23, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> great design! pitty about the colour though !!!!!yuck looks like something that should be in a hospital but i guess thats just my taste :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Can make it many colours, black, white, green and this colour was the closet to a wood colour...

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

They look great!!


----------



## Arrogant Dew (Jul 21, 2009)

How do you make something like that?


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bradmiller said:


> Can make it many colours, black, white, green and this colour was the closet to a wood colour...
> 
> Thanks for the comments.


Now I'd like to see one in black with brushed aluminium metal components :notworthy: I sense someone is on to a winner with these :lol2:


----------



## Bradmiller (Jan 23, 2009)

Arrogant Dew said:


> How do you make something like that?


They are rotational moulded tanks.


----------



## Bradmiller (Jan 23, 2009)

spatte88 said:


> Now I'd like to see one in black with brushed aluminium metal components :notworthy: I sense someone is on to a winner with these :lol2:


Would be nice to get some products over there hint hint - I will make one and see what it looks like.


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Them look cool, why do you have to be so far away lol


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

how much did they cost to make each? they look great


----------



## Bradmiller (Jan 23, 2009)

R1500 per tank....


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bradmiller said:


> R1500 per tank....


Sorry how much?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

he's in South Africa, so it's 1500 Rands, or about £150


----------



## Bradmiller (Jan 23, 2009)

Yip sorry that is South African Rands - roughly it works out to 141 pounds at current exchange rate.


----------

